# Kenpo is BS!



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 13, 2012)

A little googling seems to confirm what I suspected, that Matt Page (Master Ken) is actually a Kenpo practitioner. The satire appears rather spot on.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2012)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The satire appears rather spot on.



Indeed! "The picture alone..."


----------



## LawDog (Nov 13, 2012)

This "Master" ;-) has started is own something or other and is trying to promote it. I would just let him go on his own merry way and he will eventually bury himself in the dung heap that he has made for himself.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 13, 2012)

LawDog said:


> This "Master" ;-) has started is own something or other and is trying to promote it. I would just let him go on his own merry way and he will eventually bury himself in the dung heap that he has made for himself.


Oh for God's sake. Its a Joke!... On the other hand, if you know what is good for you, you will simply drop what you are doing and join your nearest Ameri-do-te School. I did. 
 Sean


----------



## LawDog (Nov 13, 2012)

I am running down to the nearest one so that I can sign up, sure. During the past these type of jokes start major pissing contests including a few on this server.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 13, 2012)

LawDog said:


> I am running down to the nearest one so that I can sign up, sure. During the past these type of jokes start major pissing contests including a few on this server.


I know, I wanna slap some of these... agreeing bastards! LOL


----------



## Big Don (Nov 13, 2012)

#4 is hilarious


----------



## Blindside (Nov 13, 2012)

LawDog said:


> This "Master" ;-) has started is own something or other and is trying to promote it. I would just let him go on his own merry way and he will eventually bury himself in the dung heap that he has made for himself.



It satire.  It is a mockumentary.  It isn't made to be taken seriously.  Oh, and "Ken" is a kenpoist in real life.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh come now--he isn't nearly heavy enough!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 14, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Oh come now--he isn't nearly heavy enough!



He's an 11th degree man.


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 14, 2012)

I was fortunate to meet Ken and the crew during this years Bob White Invitational Dinner, they are slotted to appear again in 2013. This mocumentary is funny because it is dangerously close to the truth! I look forward to this season of "Enter the Dojo". 

Chris


----------



## Buka (Nov 14, 2012)

That man is a breath of fresh air and one funny bastard. He's also a talented short film maker. My guess is he's a pretty good Martial Artist as well. (it just seems he'd have to be)
I'm glad he came along. He makes me laugh after a hard day at work and dojo.


----------



## Milt G. (Nov 17, 2012)

A new breath of "fresh air" for Kenpo...
Many are over serious, in my opinion, about who they are and what they do.
The "middle path" contains both serious and "other then that", I think?  

Milt G.


----------



## Bigdavid5.0 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ilmao


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 26, 2012)

Big Don said:


> #4 is hilarious



Agree

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DennisBreene (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice to see someone getting serious about not taking ourselves too seriously.  A refreshing dash of icewater on the "superman" syndrome you see in some.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Nov 27, 2012)

Love it!


----------

